# Eura Mobil Parts water to do!



## teemyob

Hello Eura's and all! 

We have a Eura Mobil and whilst fitting some extras decided we need an extra water manifold. The one we have sits under one of the bench seats and connects the Basin, Shower, Toilet, Boiler and even the Kitchen sink from the water pump. 

Does anyone know where we can obtain one as there seem to be none on the web and Eura Parts seem to take around six months, if you can find a dealer willing to order. 

Ours is the flexible blue and red pipes not the rigid Grey or white plastic. 

Trev¬!


----------



## julie798

*euramobile*

Hi
We needed a part for the water, we went to emm-bee in Bury (which is were we live, luckily enough) he ordered the part for us, it took about 4 or 5 days to arrive, they were very helpful, having said that, i went in a few weeks earlier and dealt with a woman in there and wasn't so impressed. Worth a phone call, I guess


----------



## teemyob

*Emm Bee*

Thanks Julie,

Not far from me either.

Thought you were off to Espania?

Trev.


----------



## Wizzo

CAK Tanks maybe?

2008 catalogue and price list are available to download in pdf format.

JohnW


----------



## julie798

*spain*

Hi Teemyob

We are going 2 weeks ago, 15 mins before leaving everything changed Lol, anyway, trying again on Saturday, got the tunnel booked, so off we go, I am getting excited now, i even went to see if I could work the heater in the van, all ok, so hopefully we will survive 

How far from us are you then, I could of done with a friendly neigbour


----------



## teemyob

*Thanks*

Tanks for that!.

Cak do not sell the water manifolds, only gas.

Must be available somewhere.

What do other Brand owners have to distribute water supplies to sinks and showers etc?.

As mentioned, ours is the soft hose not the push-fit plasic.

TREV


----------



## Wizzo

Hi Trev,

Seems a bit odd that when they specialise in water tanks and systems for marine / vans etc. I must admit to not having studied the brochure though.

JohhnW


----------



## Rapide561

*Euramobil*

Hi

Do Euramobil actually have any UK dealers carrying stock and parts at present?

Russell


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Euramobil*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do Euramobil actually have any UK dealers carrying stock and parts at present?
> 
> Russell


Took Westcrofts, then Brownhillsfour months to get curtain hooks. Now Brownhills do not have spares!.

Trev.


----------



## merpb

Cranham in Essex have just got some light fittings for me from Euramobil.
They are new dealers.
Phone No 01277 222444


----------



## Rapide561

*Euramobil*

Hi

Don Amott is the other UK dealer for Eura. Emm-bee have the website of "Euramobil UK", but I was told that Emm Bee are not importing the new model range.

Russell


----------

